# Stratton 2-8-2015



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2015)

Really good day Sunday! It was a good sign when we saw parades of out of state plates heading south on our way up Rt 30.

Petty much everything we skied delivered: Kidderbrook, the bumps by the competition mogul  course, Janeway...even the greens skied well.  It wasn't crowded and most people left at lunch.  By 2PM, it was pretty much ski on; can't comment on the gondi because we didn't take that.  

Delivery of the day: Kidderbrook Ravine. Fresh snow and not another soul around.  Glorious. See pics



Best day of the season...and just a damn good day overall.  Had a blast.  


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2015)

Those woods look prime


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 10, 2015)

I was there as well this past weekend.   Saturday was an absolute zoo with all the bus crowds and cars parked up the access road.  Lines for the lifts were insane. 

Sunday was much better and less crowded plus about another 5-8 inches overnight.   By 12pm the place was starting to empty out.   Nothing more joyful than skidding into the lifelines and onto the lifts without stopping. 

Sent from a Freedompop HTC Evo 4G


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the update on Saturday. We figured it would be busy and skipped out on skiing.


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 10, 2015)

Sometimes I consider not skiing Saturdays but I always do despite it being such an unproductive day.   I must like the punishment.   Even the line to buy tickets or get passes was out the door. 

My advice would be to ski Fridays,  Sunday and Monday and just recover on Saturday or just ski Saturday afternoon.   They do sell afternoon only tickets although they are not much cheaper than the full day I think. 

Sent from a Freedompop HTC Evo 4G


----------



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice glades there.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm planning to make my maiden voyage to Stratton this weekend.  It sounds like there is a significant difference in crowds between Saturday and Sunday?

I'm also looking to ski some of Stratton's glades that I hear so much about.  I'm hoping to find some that my intermediate wife will enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Feb 16, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm planning to make my maiden voyage to Stratton this weekend.  It sounds like there is a significant difference in crowds between Saturday and Sunday?
> 
> I'm also looking to ski some of Stratton's glades that I hear so much about.  I'm hoping to find some that my intermediate wife will enjoy.
> 
> ...



Do you have a beginner wife and an advanced wife too?


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 16, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm also looking to ski some of Stratton's glades that I hear so much about.  I'm hoping to find some that my intermediate wife will enjoy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Moonbeam, Eclipse and Emerald Forest are great glades for intermediate skiers.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> Do you have a beginner wife and an advanced wife too?



One is enough...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 16, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Moonbeam, Eclipse and Emerald Forest are great glades for intermediate skiers.



Great.  I will give these a look.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 16, 2015)

During the peak season,  lines for the lifts can be crazy.   Worst times are from 9:30am-2pm.  However you can navigate them efficiently by using the singles line.   Also,  the 6 pack lifts are pretty efficient at moving people up hill provided they aren't delayed by wind hold.   Becomes less of an issue Saturdays after President's weekend  unless they are having a special event.   But in that case,  use the singles line. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Feb 17, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm planning to make my maiden voyage to Stratton this weekend.  It sounds like there is a significant difference in crowds between Saturday and Sunday?
> 
> I'm also looking to ski some of Stratton's glades that I hear so much about.  I'm hoping to find some that my intermediate wife will enjoy.
> 
> ...



We've been skiing mostly Sunday's this year. Seems that things quiet down in the afternoon. Stratton does a good job of running the lifts efficiently; full chairs going uphill and hardly any stoppage.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm assuming lines at the Snowbowl lift are still pretty non-existent?   That's the place to hang middle of the day.  It's a long slow lift, but it has a great mix of terrain for all ability to levels.   I would think that would be where you'd want to spend much of your day Sammy.  The wife and Jackson can enjoy the meadows and there's some more advanced options off that lift for you and David.  Shred Wood Forrest is a great glade.  I dig the trail Upper Spruce as well.


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 17, 2015)

That snowbowl lift really needs to be upgraded.   However that side of the mountain is prone to wind issues so that slow quad is probably going to be there forever. 

Usually,  I just keep skiing to the bottom and catch 2 lifts back up(North American and Ursa).   Or I hang a right on I91 straight back to Ursa lift. 

Sent from a Freedompop HTC Evo 4G


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm assuming lines at the Snowbowl lift are still pretty non-existent?   That's the place to hang middle of the day.  It's a long slow lift, but it has a great mix of terrain for all ability to levels.   I would think that would be where you'd want to spend much of your day Sammy.  The wife and Jackson can enjoy the meadows and there's some more advanced options off that lift for you and David.  Shred Wood Forrest is a great glade.  I dig the trail Upper Spruce as well.



I do the same thing when I go to Stratton! I love that side and just dress for the long lift ride on the Snowbowl lift on those cold/windy days!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm assuming lines at the Snowbowl lift are still pretty non-existent?   That's the place to hang middle of the day.  It's a long slow lift, but it has a great mix of terrain for all ability to levels.   I would think that would be where you'd want to spend much of your day Sammy.  The wife and Jackson can enjoy the meadows and there's some more advanced options off that lift for you and David.  Shred Wood Forrest is a great glade.  I dig the trail Upper Spruce as well.



It's just going to be me and the wife.  Tickets for juniors are crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 17, 2015)

Are there any runs at Stratton that are bumped on one side and groomed on the other?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 18, 2015)

The main run under the gondola is like that.   I believe it's called upper standard. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Feb 19, 2015)

tekweezle said:


> The main run under the gondola is like that.   I believe it's called upper standard.
> 
> Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk



Bingo.


----------



## skifree (Feb 19, 2015)

I think savemeasammy would like bear down or free fall.  nice bumps.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 19, 2015)

skifree said:


> I think savemeasammy would like bear down or free fall.  nice bumps.



Noted.  Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 19, 2015)

They usually have nice bumps on upper/lower liftlines as well.   However, usually no skiers right(groomed portion running alongside). 

Sent from a Freedompop HTC Evo 4G


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2015)

Do they not let World Cup bump up anymore?  That's the trail they used to use for bump comps back in the day


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 19, 2015)

World Cup was bumped and being used for competitionwhen I was there 3 weeks ago


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 19, 2015)

I think maybe use the trail under the sun bowl lift for bump competitions/training now.   I believe it's the sunrise super trail. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 23, 2015)

http://www.stratton.com/plan-your-t...a 2-Pak&utm_source=eloqua&utm_content=mainCTA

Sometimes Stratton has the limited time flash deals.   Started out $99 for 2 tickets and price rides as they sell out.   I think it's up to $119.

Sent from a Freedompop HTC Evo 4G


----------

